# York 530 Bench Press



## LeeW_89 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all! I recently bought myself a York 530 Bench press. However, when I first used it I thought my grip on the barbell was a bit too wide. This is because the rack on which the barbell rests is quite narrow & is exactly where you want to put your hands. After using it a few times its starting to feel very uncomfortable. I will now be selling it & looking for a replacement. Can anyone on here recommend me a decent bench, preferably one that does incline, flat & decline. I have a budget of £300+. Thanks in advance, Lee.


----------



## LeeW_89 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been looking on the Powerhouse fitness site & came across this bench. Anyone on here got one of these or can anyone tell me what the Bodymax benches are like? Thanks.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf520-elite-folding-standard-olympic-bench.php


----------

